# Deciding between AFI & Chapman



## elrojo (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I have been lurking in the threads about the schools for quite awhile now, and wanted to first say thanks to everyone for all the stories and helpful hints along the way.

The reason I am writing now is I have been accepted into both AFI and Chapman in the Producing emphasis.  I am extremely excited to be attending one of these schools, however I am torn between the two.  I am fairly familiar with Chapman and of course know what a great School AFI is, I am just looking for some advice specifically related to the producing programs at each.  Is one school more focused and produce higher quality producing graduates? Are faculty at one school of a higher caliber?  Does either school have faculty that is able to help attain a job easier once the programs are over?  These are all questions I have that if anyone is able to provide advice on I would be extremely grateful.  Any other information is a plus as well.  Thanks!


----------

